# Raf binbrook September 2012



## urban phantom (Sep 12, 2012)

hi all another airfield for you not a massive amount to see but still worth a look 

The Royal Air Force base at Binbrook sits high in the Wolds with a commanding view over Lincolnshire it was established in 1940 and was in service for almost half a century - home to the legendary Lancaster Bombers right through to the Lightning jets.
Closing in 1988 the land and buildings were sold off and today form something of an ad hoc industrial estate with most of the original buildings still standing with many now in use as workshops and storage facilities etc.

now for pictures starting with the station medical centre 




Raf binbrook by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 034 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 026 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 045 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 046 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 038 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 013 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 053 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 061 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 063 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 012 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 009 by urban phantom, on Flickr




raf binbrook 004 by urban phantom, on Flickr

Thanks for looking all comments welcome


----------



## RichCooper (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice one  Youre keeping busy mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 12, 2012)

Enjoyed this report didn,t think there was that much left,thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 12, 2012)

RichCooper said:


> Nice one  Youre keeping busy mate



Thanks mate flat out a the mo its good


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 12, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> Enjoyed this report didn,t think there was that much left,thanks for sharing.



Thanks mate there is still a bit left mostly in use


----------



## Faing (Sep 24, 2012)

is it really closed for 20+ years? can still hear them lightnigs of 5, 11 and LTTF. nice pix


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 24, 2012)

Loving this report - Looks a cracking place!


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 24, 2012)

Faing said:


> is it really closed for 20+ years? can still hear them lightnigs of 5, 11 and LTTF. nice pix



Thanks Yes mate its sadly looking its age now aswell


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 24, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


> Loving this report - Looks a cracking place!



Thanks mate its a good explore just a shame most has been lost now


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 24, 2012)

Had this on my list for a while but was not sure how much was left, looks like I will have to visit now, thanks for sharing, cracking pics and report


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 25, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> Had this on my list for a while but was not sure how much was left, looks like I will have to visit now, thanks for sharing, cracking pics and report


Thanks mate there is also a BHQ bunker but u will need big boots give me a pm if need any info


----------



## Munchh (Sep 25, 2012)

Plenty to see here, well worth the effort. BHQ yum yum, yes please


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 25, 2012)

Great photo's mate. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 25, 2012)

Munchh said:


> Plenty to see here, well worth the effort. BHQ yum yum, yes please



Yes i couldn't see it for looking but il be back with boots for another look


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 25, 2012)

the_man_1984 said:


> Great photo's mate. Cheers for sharing.



Thanks mate


----------



## adzst24 (Sep 26, 2012)

good little splore thanks for sharing


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 27, 2012)

adzst24 said:


> good little splore thanks for sharing


Thanks mate


----------



## whitelaw (Oct 3, 2012)

These abandoned RAF stations are very powerful to me (as a former military pilot). If it was not for these airfields, without doubt, we would all be speaking German (as we may well be if the EU has its way), but more importantly, many of us would have been "cleansed". I find that if you stand in such places, and just be still, you can still hear the merlins as the Lancasters fired up, and the crackling that happened when the throttles were closed as unburned fuel popped out of the exhausts. 

I flew combat missions, but not in the same way they did, and certainly with a hell of a lot more intel and support.

What it must have been like to take off into the dark with no GPS, no navaids as we now have them, and precious little in the way of threat detection. 

The men who flew these missions really were a breed apart. How often did the station commander wait in the watchtower for the aircraft that would never return, and how many letters did he have to write?

These young men really did give their tomorrows, for our today. What a pity that all the local chavs could think of doing was wrecking the place.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 4, 2012)

lest we forget


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice find! Still a lot left, cheers for sharing!


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 4, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Nice find! Still a lot left, cheers for sharing!



Thanks mate


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting, those black and white pics are really effective.
As whitelaw says the men who flew from these airfields during the war really were a breed apart.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 5, 2012)

Jet48 said:


> Thanks for posting, those black and white pics are really effective.
> As whitelaw says the men who flew from these airfields during the war really were a breed apart.



Thanks mate these bases get top respect from me


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 19, 2012)

Faing said:


> is it really closed for 20+ years? can still hear them lightnigs of 5, 11 and LTTF. nice pix



Beware of Binbrook as it can have quite an effect. I have had a thing about Lightnings since I went to the Last Lightning Airshow in 1987. I returned to Binbrook in June 2012 and I stood on the remains of the runway and went to the QRA shed. I stood there and thought - did all that noise and thunder actually happen all those years ago, well it must have done as I was there. The atmosphere was incredible and left a real impression on me on my recent visit. 

The next day I noted at Newark Cockpit Fest that Lightning T.5 XS420 was up for sale and in short me and my mate Mike bought her. XS420 lives at Farnborough Air Sciences Trust and we are very pleased that we have been able to preserve this Icon of the Cold War Age. 

In a couple of weeks time I am going back to Binbrook and I am looking forwards to the memories the field will evoke. 

Also remember all the Bomber Command crews who flew from this airfield high in the Wolds. Lest we forget.


----------

